# Ferret vs cat...



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok so my little sister is demanding she gets one since I have all these pets I want and my parents are considering getting her one for her:shock: but I know that neither would really be good in this household since pretty much all our other pets are common prey to them(birds,lizards,frogs,guinea pig, fish ect) but I just can't talk her out of it and her and my parents just don't seem to get the idea of how risky it is, not to add the fact that my brothers allergic to cats! And cos my other pets have a lot of time out and about(my birds pretty much all day every day where ever they want) with them mainly staying in the family room and back/rumpus room.
so really the main question is which would be better for this house?(even though I know neither would be good)
if only I could talk her out of it  
and also it will probably need to spend most of its time in her room.

- - - Updated - - -

I did think you could keep ferrets in cages most of the time but apparently not...


----------



## MesseNoire (Jul 22, 2014)

I think you also need a license for ferrets in the ACT, unless they have changed that......


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> I think you also need a license for ferrets in the ACT, unless they have changed that......


No, you do


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 22, 2014)

Ferret, at least it won't be roaming 24/7 as opposed to a cat. But yea ferrets need time out of their cage every single day.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2014)

Varanoidea said:


> Ferret, at least it won't be roaming 24/7 as opposed to a cat. But yea ferrets need time out of their cage every single day.


Yeah, I figured a ferret would probably be better and since they're smaller and stuff. Would just her room and the hallway be enough room for it to run around if we also got a harness to take it outside and could she keep it in a large cage just overnight an while she's at school. I know I would prefer a ferret and feel more comfortable with them


----------



## Senator358 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ferrets are cool but they stink and can be quite nippy. Do you think your sister will be willing to live with the smell in her room? Will she lose interest once she gets bitten a few times?


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2014)

Senator358 said:


> Ferrets are cool but they stink and can be quite nippy. Do you think your sister will be willing to live with the smell in her room? Will she lose interest once she gets bitten a few times?


I have heard they stink mainly because of these glands... Is it a rodent kind of stink? She is really unpredictable with these things


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 22, 2014)

Its a different kind of smell. Its not entirely unpleasant but its not pleasant. It's a kind of sweet smelling musk. But it is VERY strong. Love ferrets but they aren't for everyone!

EDIT: to add, you gotta remember its not an "unclean" smell... its a marking smell so washing them won't change anything for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Senator358 (Jul 22, 2014)

As above. The smell is unique and not pleasant. I had two when I was a teenager and they were great but they weren't in my room. They took quite a while to calm down and one was still quite unpredictable.


----------



## giggles (Jul 22, 2014)

really depends on what breed of cat.. mine has never attempted to attack my smaller pets.. doesn't roam or killed any wildlife.. ragdolls are the best breed lol no idea on ferret keeping due to qld laws  has she considered a bunny? less hazardous to other pets, and can probably be housed with the guinea pigs (depending on size of cage of course) eat basically the same, probably quieter than the other options too! and super mega cute!!! lol


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 22, 2014)

giggles said:


> really depends on what breed of cat.. mine has never attempted to attack my smaller pets.. doesn't roam or killed any wildlife.. ragdolls are the best breed lol no idea on ferret keeping due to qld laws  has she considered a bunny? less hazardous to other pets, and can probably be housed with the guinea pigs (depending on size of cage of course) eat basically the same, probably quieter than the other options too! and super mega cute!!! lol


she did have a rabbit but he died about two months ago.
with "ragdolls are the best" is that in behaviour or what? Have to admit I do love the look of ragdoll kittens

what are some smaller cat breeds


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 23, 2014)

If your sister has her heart set on a furry, four-legged pet that she can stroke and pat and this will be appreciated, then a pet rat is the ideal. They are intelligent, affectionate, bond with their owner, come when called and their favourite spot is on their owner's shoulder. They are also particularly clean and not very demanding and love being handled. You can teach them tricks, if she is that way inclined and they are relatively cheap to buy and maintain. There is a good range of varieties to choose from and the pet ones are absolutely nothing like their wild cousins. Being social animals it is best to have two (or more if desired). Males may produce a slight musky odour but females do not. Best to have both the same sex or one de-sexed. See if you can get your sister to google "rats as pets" and have a read. She might also find it interesting to know that the Michael Jackson song "Ben" was written about his pet rat. They really are very sweet, loveable and affectionate pets.

Blue


----------



## kr0nick (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.ferretclub.org.au/resources/files/caresheet.pdf 
Personally I would steer away from A ferret with anyone who is younger or immature not trying to imply anything, Sure they seem cool and different pets but they need alot of maintenance to be kept healthy and happy. I would love some myself but can't up here in QLD which sucks I have considered going down south and bringing em back but abit iffy on vets ect. 

I linked A caresheet for you/her to read over to get some info and I have also read that bathing ferrets can be A bad idea as it strips the natural oils from their coats but don't quote that.

I would recommend A cat pretty bullet proof except and the only con I personally have is the I'll come to you when I want mentality some cats have . Plus adopting from the RSPCA will help the unwanted numbers 
I found found A mainecoon mix (well I think he was anyway) couple of years ago and he was the best cat I have ever owned more like A dog lol would come when called and follow me round everywhere. That was until my old neighbours pigging dogs got him when he bolted out the door,


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 23, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> If your sister has her heart set on a furry, four-legged pet that she can stroke and pat and this will be appreciated, then a pet rat is the ideal. They are intelligent, affectionate, bond with their owner, come when called and their favourite spot is on their owner's shoulder. They are also particularly clean and not very demanding and love being handled. You can teach them tricks, if she is that way inclined and they are relatively cheap to buy and maintain. There is a good range of varieties to choose from and the pet ones are absolutely nothing like their wild cousins. Being social animals it is best to have two (or more if desired). Males may produce a slight musky odour but females do not. Best to have both the same sex or one de-sexed. See if you can get your sister to google "rats as pets" and have a read. She might also find it interesting to know that the Michael Jackson song "Ben" was written about his pet rat. They really are very sweet, loveable and affectionate pets.
> 
> Blue



Cat over ferret because when i googled ferrets as pets it all sounded alot more time consuming. Unlike a cat i get the vibe they wouldnt like to be left home alone all day while your sisters at school. And some looked angry lol.

I agree rats are great pets i had one many yrs ago n he was very cute 

Mike this post made me feel bad for feeding them to my snakes lol. Mj song is sweet lol i used to wonder what it was about lol i only learnt a few yrs back the true meaning


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 23, 2014)

Get a big fluffy Kitten ! like a Maine Coon or Siberian Cat.

- - - Updated - - -

The males get to about 9kg and live for 20+ years


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had ferrets most of my life & without sounding uppity...it does take a sense of maturity from the owner to look after them. One nip & not understanding why they nipped you would certainly turn your sister off & her fearfulness would result in neglecting the creature.
Yes, you do get used to the musky smell but because its oil based it will linger in fabrics used for its bedding.
Toilet training can be frustrating too. They'll usually choose one corner to do their business & the moment you put a kitty litter tray in that corner, they'll choose another spot.
I've always kept their enclosures outside, properly sheltered form the sun, wind & rain but always had a 2nd smaller enclosure inside when the elements were too harsh outside.
They are beautiful, intelligent creatures but not one to have on a whim.


----------



## bdav70 (Jul 23, 2014)

As other have touched on, Ferrets are good, but smelly and can be vicious. That said, a friend of mine had an adorable, cuddly one which was just beautiful. I suppose like anything you have to put quality time into them. He had this great enclosure for them with pipes and all sorts of obstacles that they loved (he was a plumber by trade) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (Jul 23, 2014)

Taken from my friend's webpage but I think this is really important for people to read before adopting a ferret....make sure she does her research first if she wants a ferret as they can be a handful for those who aren't prepared!

1. My life is likely to last 6-9 years. Any separation from you will be painful for me. Remember that before you buy me.

2. Give me time to understand what you want from me.

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well being.

4. Don't be angry at me for long, and don't lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your entertainment and your friends. I have only you and your toes.

5. Talk to me sometimes. Even if I do not understand the words, I understand your voice when you are speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you trust me, I will never forget.

7. Remember before you punish me that I have jaws that could easily crush the bones of your hand, but I have chosen not to bite you that hard.

8. Before you scold me for being "uncooperative", "obstinate" or "sad", ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I am not getting the right attention or I am sick.

9. Take care of me when I get old; you too will grow old.

10. Go with me on difficult journeys. never say, "I can't bear to watch it" or "Let it happen in my absence". Please never say, "Let the vet do it". Everything is easier for me if you are there.

I would definitely say ferrets though. They are fantastic animals and will no doubt make you smile and giggle every day. I love my boy to death, he is my best friend. He's an absolute sweetheart...never nips (unless we are wrestling but even then it is just a soft 'mouth' that never leaves a mark), gives kisses, follows my around, comes when I call, falls asleep on my lap when he's done playing, climbs up onto my shoulder and is just so friendly and inquisitive  If you put in the time, effort and love your ferret will no doubt be a loving, cuddly and sweet animal. 
...and their war dances are cuter than anything a cat will do


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 23, 2014)

[MENTION=34190]sharky[/MENTION] i think this is the perfect time 4 u 2 share a pic of your little one  he sounds cute lol


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 24, 2014)

sharky said:


> Taken from my friend's webpage but I think this is really important for people to read before adopting a ferret....make sure she does her research first if she wants a ferret as they can be a handful for those who aren't prepared!
> 
> I would definitely say ferrets though. They are fantastic animals and will no doubt make you smile and giggle every day. I love my boy to death, he is my best friend. He's an absolute sweetheart...never nips (unless we are wrestling but even then it is just a soft 'mouth' that never leaves a mark), gives kisses, follows my around, comes when I call, falls asleep on my lap when he's done playing, climbs up onto my shoulder and is just so friendly and inquisitive  If you put in the time, effort and love your ferret will no doubt be a loving, cuddly and sweet animal.
> ...and their war dances are cuter than anything a cat will do


Do you recon you could post a pic


----------



## sharky (Jul 24, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> @sharky i think this is the perfect time 4 u 2 share a pic of your little one  he sounds cute lol



He's probably the hardest of my animals to photograph (He has a habit of jumping shoulder to shoulder and wanted to jump on the camera man...if people lined up in a straight line he'd probably hop along person to person :lol: ) but here's my little Beowulf


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 24, 2014)

sharky said:


> He's probably the hardest of my animals to photograph (He wanted to play with the camera and wouldn't sit still...lol) but here's my little Beowulf


[emoji7] very cute sharky [emoji7]


----------



## Gaboon (Jul 24, 2014)

Get a cat. 

Ferrets even if tame, after a while of not being Handle they will start biting again. You can toilet train them etc but to be honest they are pretty discusting animals. You can 'try' to keep them clean and the smell down but if you don't show them attention constantly they will smell and act up. Actually when I think about it cats are amazing compared to ferrets. 


I highly recommend NOT getting a ferret, seriously. I'm never getting them again I'm actually considering acquiring a main coon cat or something diffirent then alley cats iv always had. What I do know for sure tho is I'm never getting ferrets ever again and proberly never getting another dog. People don't talk enough about how high maintance these animals are. These animals are alot of work, headaches etc that effect your life slightly, but we do love them tho.


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 27, 2014)

Gaboon said:


> Get a cat.
> 
> Ferrets even if tame, after a while of not being Handle they will start biting again. You can toilet train them etc but to be honestI they are pretty discusting animals. You can 'try' to keep them clean and the smell down but if you don't show them attention constantly they will smell and act up. Actually when I think about it cats are amazing compared to ferrets.
> 
> ...



I disagree. I've got 5 ferrets, and wouldn't change them for the world. Like any animal that's kept in a cage, how dirty they are is entirely up to the owner. As far as handling/biting goes, mine get fairly minimal handling (compared to what a lot of pet ferrets get) and they are all extremely tame. The only reason I wouldn't leave them alone with children is because children are awful and would probably hurt them. The last time I was bitten by one of mine was about 2 years ago, and that was because he had his toe caught in the cage, twisted around a full 360 degrees, the poor little tacker was in agony. Just like a dog or a cat, if you teach them that biting is not acceptable, then they won't bite. That won't change over the lifetime of the ferret unless something happens to make it change, like mistreatment or neglect.
Yes they have their own unique smell that certainly doesn't agree with everyone, but I've found generally that you either accept it or you don't. That is to say that most people will smell a ferret for the first time and be able to tell straight off the bat if they can deal with it.

As for toilet training, they are pretty easy to toilet train, but when free ranging you have to remember that they are a small animal with a small digestive system and a very fast metabolism. They can only hold it for so long, so are much more likely to have accidents where they're not supposed to than a bigger animal like a cat.

Of course having animals will have an effect on your life. Why else would you keep them? Why would you get an animal without doing enough research to determine exactly what you can expect from said animal?

- - - Updated - - -

ETA: ferrets vs cats? 
Ferrets. Always, absolutely, 180% ferrets.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 27, 2014)

My little sister never does research.... All she cares about is the cuteness.... We'll most likely take care of it even though she's 14

- - - Updated - - -

Ok so my parents and sister are still insisting a cat but as I'm sure you can guess I'm not really on with that with them...
Even though I know they are a larger breed how are ragdolls around other animals? I have read afew things where people are saying that their rag and birds do get along but of course that's not always the case...
how much exercise do they need cos I've heard that they are very relaxed and stuff. Could it just live in my sisters bedroom(average size) or would it still need a lot of time out? I have been looking up the smaller breeds but they all sound very active. I know Devon Rexs definitely are!!!


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 28, 2014)

Tbh, if she's not going to do the right thing by it, I'd recommend a cat. I think ferrets are better pets by far, but cats cope better with neglect, and a cat won't be stuck ina cage, so if she doesn't clean out the litter tray often enough, it'll just use her stuff as a toilet instead of being forced to live in it's own filth.
I can't really help with cat breeds, but it sounds like it will be an inside only cat? That's an excellent start!


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 28, 2014)

disintegratus said:


> Tbh, if she's not going to do the right thing by it, I'd recommend a cat. I think ferrets are better pets by far, but cats cope better with neglect, and a cat won't be stuck ina cage, so if she doesn't clean out the litter tray often enough, it'll just use her stuff as a toilet instead of being forced to live in it's own filth.
> I can't really help with cat breeds, but it sounds like it will be an inside only cat? That's an excellent start!



Lol, I like the comment in the middle about it using her stuff:lol:! That's one thing that has also been on my mind with a cat


----------



## giggles (Aug 1, 2014)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] I think most cats would be okay with smaller "prey" animals if they're bought up with them as a young kitten, common sense and cats is the key, obviously you wouldn't ever leave them alone, unsupervised with small animals. My ragdoll basically lives in my daughters room day and night, free willingly. so being in one room may not be a problem if it feels safe & secure in there, also having a good bond with said sister rather than someone else in the house will help with it liking being in that one area. probably not ideal to feed it in there or have kitty litter in a bedroom though :S Ragdolls are a slow developing breed however, they take 3-4 years to get to maturity, it's also said that their fur is hypoallergenic, not 100%, but they cause less or no reaction, apparently. they're also quiet and have a soft, sort of melodic meow cross purr noise lol which i think is a good thing as some cats can be quite vocal and demanding which is kind of annoying lol the Scottishfold and the Snowshoe are smaller breeds that apparently have high "other pet" adaptability


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol, this boosted my confidence abit! Especially with my Quaker  
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6mBpNptc6Hg
Seems to be a lot of African greys in there. Anyone know what kind of cat number four with the amazon is? I think it's a ragdoll


----------

